# [Rp/ooc] Friedensfest / Weltrekordreifes Feuerwerk



## Dromensos (30. Mai 2009)

Seid gegrüsst, Mitstreiter der Horde. 

Am 17. Tage des 7ten Monats unserer Rechnung der Zeit wird es nach langer Zeit wiedereinmal ein Friedensfest geben. 

Dieses wird zur 20ten Stunde im Dorf der Bluthufe starten. 

Warum das Ganze? 
Nunja, die Horde hat im Innern Streiter, die nicht alle Mitglieder Horde tolerieren, die es sich nicht zum Ziel setzen, inneren Zusammenhalt, innere Stärke zu beweisen....als ziel zu sehen. 

Wir wollen den inneren Zusammenhalt der Horde mit diesem Fest stärken, um gegen gemeinsame Feinde in Zukunft besser vorgehen zu können. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Dromensos D. Friedhorn.

[ooc] 

Nun kommt der ooc-Teil der Veranstaltung. 

Um Mitternacht des 17.07.2009 auf den 18.07.2009 werde ich etwas starten, wofür man mich seid Wochen im Handelschannel als "wahnsinnig" bezeichnet: 

*Das weltweit größte selbsthergestellte Feuerwerk* 

Ich werde sage und schreibe 100 Zünder im Dorf der Bluthufe aufstellen und 20000 Raketen abschiessen und abschiessen lassen. 

Ich lade alle vorab ein, damit man sich Zeit an dem Tage nehmen kann, zu kommen, sei es Horde oder Allianz. 

Außerdem benötige ich für dieses Event noch: 

1) Leute, die beim Mitfeuern helfen möchten. 
2) Einen Kameramann der alles aufzeichnet und einen High-End-PC besitzt, damit nichts ruckelt. 

Interessenten können sich bei mir per post oder whisper gerne melden. 

Ebenfalls benötige ich zurzeit noch verdichtete Steine und unverwüstliches Leder. 
Wer etwas davon verkauft, kann sich auch bei mir melden. 

Man sieht sich bis dahin, 
Dromensos' Spieler, vom Kult der Verdammten.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juni 2009)

leider falscher server sonst haettest du 20 STACK verdichtete Steine mehr^^ naja werd mit lvl1 taure dabeisein und zugucken


----------



## arkturus (2. Juni 2009)

Dromensos schrieb:


> vom Kult der Verdammten.



der Kult ist und bleibt eben Kult!


----------



## Dromensos (5. Juli 2009)

/push (ooc)


----------



## Chínín (6. Juli 2009)

Hm, klingt doch mal nett, aber 100 Zünder und 20000 (!) Raketen?

Nicht ein bischen wahnsinnig?


----------

